# Guess who is a trick dog........



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Huge congratulations to you two, team work at its best for sure.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, definitely team work.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow!!! What a great thing you two accomplished! That is just so fantastic and it sounds like fun. I'm so glad you gave it a shot. Just look!!! I can see how thrilled you are. What a great team. Congratulations! :clap2::congrats:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It was fun and a great sense of accomplishment too. Thanks.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Super Cool! Babykins and you are totally a team!! I love that it was all kinda not what you thought it'd be and just took it in stride and conquered the whole thing! Good Job!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Congrats! Way to go!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Skylar!! You and Babykins are a fabulous team! :adore:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks, Snow,

And MollyMuiMa - it was a good experience to just go with the flow.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Very impressive performance with so many unfamiliar obstacles. Amazing trust and team work!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic Skylar and Babykins - so impressed that you did so well with the unfamiliar or untried before. What great teamwork. Congratulations.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Time to change the signature?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Liz said:


> Congratulations! Time to change the signature?


Oh yes, Liz - I forgot that I can add these to her name.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lkristov (May 20, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Babykins - she passed her AKC Novice, Intermediate and Advanced. I'm so proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations, that is so huge!!!!! [emoji2]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It was fun to do and I believe that many of the members here can do these tricks with their dog. And there is a feeling of satisfaction of having trained quite of few of these tricks on my own.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh that is wonderful! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks. I think having done this is actually helping Obedience because I feel more confident in my training ability and Babykin is picking up that confidence.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Thanks. I think having done this is actually helping Obedience because I feel more confident in my training ability and Babykin is picking up that confidence.


Absolutely, the better you feel about what you are doing the more relaxed and able to feel happy while working your dog will be. This is why I think everyone should train as if they want to show in a performance sport even if they never go to a trial. It is such a great way to deeply enrich your relationship with your dog. At the end of The Art of Raising a Puppy, the Monks of New Skete talk about transformative relationships between people and dogs and how powerful those relationships can be. While one might disagree with some of the Monks methodologies described in this book, they are spot on in that idea of transforming yourself in your relationship with that special dog. I know that each of the relationships I have with our dogs has done something powerful to change me as a person (and for the better).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Absolutely, the better you feel about what you are doing the more relaxed and able to feel happy while working your dog will be. This is why I think everyone should train as if they want to show in a performance sport even if they never go to a trial. It is such a great way to deeply enrich your relationship with your dog. At the end of The Art of Raising a Puppy, the Monks of New Skete talk about transformative relationships between people and dogs and how powerful those relationships can be. While one might disagree with some of the Monks methodologies described in this book, they are spot on in that idea of transforming yourself in your relationship with that special dog. I know that each of the relationships I have with our dogs has done something powerful to change me as a person (and for the better).


I agree with you about that relationship.


----------

